# router lathes



## James Ridley (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello,

I am an amature wood worker. My ambitions are to make fine furniture. I have an almost complete shop. I'm currently researching router lathes. Any input as to the most popular would be a good starting place for me. 

Sincerely
James


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've got a legacy 1500, it's awesome.

www.legacywoodworking.com

I picked mine up used, saved a fortune. make sure it's complete if you do, buying accessories can be a bit spendy.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the Router Forums. The Legacy as Doug says is top of the line from what I have read and heard. 

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome James! Looks like you are getting serious about woodworking.
Good luck on your quest for the best.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi James aand welcome to the forums.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

Can you post some snapshots of your legacy,, sure would like to take a peek at it.. 

http://www.routerforums.com/starting-off/7588-router-turning-machine.html

==========



kp91 said:


> I've got a legacy 1500, it's awesome.
> 
> www.legacywoodworking.com
> 
> I picked mine up used, saved a fortune. make sure it's complete if you do, buying accessories can be a bit spendy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump



======


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry Bob, didn't see your request. Scroll to the bottom of the thread linked below, it's the middle picture

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/5072-show-me-yoru-shop.html

I'll try to take a few more pictures, but basically it's the older version of the Legacy 1200. The newer ones have heavier bearings. I do not have the side dust guards, I just wheel it outside.

http://legacywoodworking.com/products.cfm?product=5


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

Thanks,, That's looks like a great tool 

May I ask what you had to pay for that one, if you don't mind ...


================



kp91 said:


> Sorry Bob, didn't see your request. Scroll to the bottom of the thread linked below, it's the middle picture
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/5072-show-me-yoru-shop.html
> 
> ...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob,

Craigslist find, got it fully tooled for $2k. I sent you a PM with some of the details.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Doug

=========



kp91 said:


> Bob,
> 
> Craigslist find, got it fully tooled for $2k. I sent you a PM with some of the details.


----------

